# MEDIO FÍSICO > Ríos > Mediterránea >  Nueva llamada a la CHJ por el riesgo del río Seco ante la llegada del otoño

## FEDE

http://hispagua.cedex.es/documentacion/noticia/115562

*Nueva llamada a la CHJ por el riesgo del río Seco ante la llegada del otoño* 

Jue, 30/08/2012
El Mundo
Como todos los años, cuando se acerca el final del verano y crece el riesgo de fuertes inundaciones a causa de la lluvia, el Ayuntamiento de Castellón vuelve a recordar a la Confederación Hidrográfica del Júcar, CHJ, su responsabilidad con el río Seco. Así, el alcalde de la capital de La Plana, Alfonso Bataller, confirmó ayer a EL MUNDO que «a través de la Subdelegación del Gobierno reclamamos a la CHJ que actúe limpiando el cauce» para evitar que fuertes crecidas desborden el río y se produzcan inundaciones en los aledaños del mismo. 

Bataller añadió que «después de la gran inversión realizada en la canalización del río y con el esfuerzo municipal por su mantenimiento, solo cabe que la CHJ actúe». 

El primer edil comprobó in situ cómo la densa vegetación colapsa la práctica totalidad del lecho fluvial durante su visita al nuevo método de prevención de inundaciones durante la gota fría que ayer el Ayuntamiento presentó. De este modo, el primer edil observó el mal estado de la rambla del río Seco. 

La CHJ se encarga de la limpieza del cauce. No obstante, debido a su mala situación, la alcaldía pide a este organismo que actúe para mejorar las condiciones del río Seco, según informó el concejal de Servicios Públicos, Miquel Soler a este periódico. 

«Los técnicos de servicios públicos están en continúo contacto con la Confederación», se explicó ayer desde el Ayuntamiento. Sin embargo, pese a la comunicación ininterrumpida, el cauce del río Seco está lleno de maleza. Aunque, tal y como destacó Soler, «el primer tramo del afluente está limpio». 

Asimismo, el concejal quiso señalar que «en ocasiones, el propio consistorio se ha encargado del mantenimiento del cauce», pese a que se trata de una tarea que debe desarrollar el CHJ, según lo exigido por el Gobierno Central. 

Soler señaló que «la alcaldía, desde los servicios públicos, siempre avisa al CHJ cuando hay riesgos». 

Por otra parte, Alfonso Bataller presentó ayer por la mañana un nuevo dispositivo de prevención de inundaciones ante la gota fría, junto a la vicealcaldesa, Marta Gallén, el propio Soler, y el concejal de Seguridad Pública, Ximo Torres. 

Este fenómeno meteorológico puede ocasionar numerosos problemas para la ciudadanía y las infraestructuras del municipio, por eso, desde el Ayuntamiento de Castellón, resulta importante «contar con las instalaciones necesarias para evitar incidentes». 

En concreto, el consistorio ha ubicado diez dispositivos en la zona de la Marjaleria. Además, se han colocado tres bombas, tres grupos electrógenos y cuatro compuertas en la zona del Aeroclub. 

Bataller, asimismo, quiso destacar las labores de limpieza realizadas en las acequias por el Ayuntamiento. 

Este año, se ha incrementado el número de aparatos dispuestos para prevenir las inundaciones, mediante un inversión de 700.000 euros. En concreto, Castellón dispone de 180 artilugios instalados con este propósito. 

El cauce del río Seco repleto de cañas y demás vegetación, ayer en Castellón. Alfonso Bataller solicita a través de Subdelegación la limpieza del cauce para evitar que la vegetación se convierta en obstáculo ante la potencial crecida por la 'gota fría'


También os dejo aquí el enlace ha este hilo que abrio el amigo IMP68 dónde muestra algunas fotos y videos.
http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...staba-tan-seco

Saludos  :Smile:

----------

